# Help?? New shed??



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

I live in Michigan, and around my house there are many dogs that run freely, many coyotes, and also many foxes. Currently, I have a small coop for my two goats, but now they are starting to grow more and both can barely fit inside anymore. Would it be okay if I got a three sided coop like pictured?? Would any dogs or predators get inside?? Should I just get a lockable coop?? How big should it be?? All answers appreciated!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A shed with a door that you can close will be the only thing that will keep them safe. That shelter will definitely not protect them from predators.

Since you are in Michigan and there will be winter days when they will have to stay inside, I would get at least a 10x20 shed. Especially if you are planning to breed your goats and have more. Size would also depend on number of goats and type of goats you have.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I would go for solid insulated walls seeing as your in Michigan and a sturdy locking door


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

Would a wood 10ft by 10ft shed work?? Should I get steel or wood??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A 10x10 would work if you only have the 2 goats. They need room for water and hay and to lay down and move around if they are stuck in the shed during winter days.


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

Would a steel shed work?


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

I saw a coyote scale a 6 foot fence to get to a cat. So maybe so chicken wire on top would be good. A good door with a good latch too. Some steel sheds sweat I am told. Not sure about that as we only use wood. I think you can build one cheaper. Go as big as you can, you will need the space later. You always need space. lol We are adding on to our barn, because it was big enough but then we got more that needed a home that wasn't going to eat them. lol I will push for as big a barn as I can get hubby to build. I would love to have room that is empty. My goal is to have an inside area where I can let them out in the winter so they don't have to stay penned because of the weather. They hate snow and mud. I have to drag them out to get them to go out at all. Like a tug of war. lol So an area where they can just run around in would be great. Hope hubby thinks the same. lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

metal is sturdy...but could be colder in winter and hotter in summer ( we have one) wood is a better choice IMO...if the goats are to live in the space you do need it to large enough for food water..mineral and salt block..plus play time if they are young...you could add a play pen to the front for day time use and then shut them up at night...but it will need to be able to keep neighborhood dogs out...


----------

